# KFDX Digital Wichita Falls



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

What seems to be the problem with the sound on this station? The sound is about 15db below other digital stations and my speakers have a small hum in them.

I think its about time they hired a new technician because they have gone from #1 to #3 in the networks as far as I am concerned. 




Bill


----------

